# [Flash] Firefox 22

## Max la menace

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème d'installation de flash player.

J'ai téléchargé le tar.gz sur le site d'Adobe (la verison 11.2.202.297 pour Linux 64 bits), je l'ai décompressé, fusionné le dossier usr/ avec /usr. Tout ça c'est nickel. Le problème survint avec le plugin en lui-même, le .so. Je sais pas où le caler.

J'ai Firefox 22.0 sur une Funtoo toute fraiche, et quand je fou le .so dans /usr/lib64/firefox(dossier d'installation)/plugins, dossier qui n'existe pas, firefox ne le détecte pas. J'ai essayé plusieurs trucs en vint. Et rien de ce que j'ai pu trouver sur internet ne m'aide.

Si quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci d'avance.

Max

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

La méthode conseillée est d'installer le paquet adobe-flash, ou d'installer dans /opt ou /usr/local. Mais en tous cas, pas mélanger des paquets non installés par Portage dans /usr.

----------

## El_Goretto

Avec le gros WARNING en rouge qui clignote: flash n'est plus maintenu par Adobe sur Linux.

Donc pléthores de failles de sécurité (c la version 11.7 sur ouinouin en ce moment je crois).

Ne sortez pas sans votre noscript/flashblock.

----------

## zyprexa

Ton processeur supporte-t'il SSE2 ? (ça se trouve en faisant : cat /proc/cpuinfo) Si ce n'est pas le cas et que malgré les conseils précédents tu veux absolument l'installer tournes-toi vers la version 10. 

Adobe a abandonné le support des CPU non-SSE2

----------

## Max la menace

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses !

 *Quote:*   

> La méthode conseillée est d'installer le paquet adobe-flash, ou d'installer dans /opt ou /usr/local. Mais en tous cas, pas mélanger des paquets non installés par Portage dans /usr.

 

Je l'avais installé à la main avant et tout marchait nickel. Mais si c'est mieux de passer par emerge, je le ferais dorénavant.

 *Quote:*   

> Avec le gros WARNING en rouge qui clignote: flash n'est plus maintenu par Adobe sur Linux. 

 

En effet je viens de voir ça. Il est préférable de passer par des alternative alors ? J'ai entendu parler de gnash, sais-tu si c'est vraiment au point ? S'il y a mieux ? Sinon je verrais par moi-même tantôt.

 *Quote:*   

> Ton processeur supporte-t'il SSE2 ?

 

Oui il le supporte. Pour info c'est un Intel corei3

Encore merci !

----------

